# fleet phosphosoda is NASTY



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Just drank my first dose of fleet phosphosoda! I mixed it with white grape juice-- I had to hold back from throwing up! That stuff is VILE! Yuck yuck yuck


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

oh great! that's what i have to use in a couple of weeks! yummy! how many doses do you have to use?


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

When I used the fleet I had to take it twice, once in the evening around 7 and then again in morning 2 hours before procedure. I found if you mix it with 7 Up it is much easier to swallow.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've seen people suggest sucking a lemon slice afterwards to take away the taste...kind of like when you do a shot of tequila!We all have different tastes, but I'm not so sure I'd want to mix it with white grape juice. Perhaps you could try mixing it with something else next time? Sprite, 7UP, Ginger Ale all would taste good with the lemon chaser, too.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I mixed mine with 7-Up, and managed to get it down... I won't lie and say it tastes good, but I was at least able to get it down. I also heard suggestions that I chase it with a lemon, but I used green Lifesavers, and that worked well for me. After you drink it, first rinse your mouth with some water or 7-Up to try and get the taste out, and then pop in a Lifesaver. Worked for me!! Boxgirl, even though it is kinda gross, keep in mind that it's not much you have to drink. If you gulp it, you can get it down really quick. I counted with my first bottle, and it was like 7 good gulps and I was done







It's only 2 ounces of the Fleet, mixed with 4 ounces of whatever you choose to mix it with. My advice is to DRINK FAST!! My doctor said I could drink it however I wanted to, but that some folks have an easier time if they sip on it for 15-20 minutes. That would NOT have worked for me. I had to gulp it, or I wouldn't have gotten it down







!! I didn't want to have to taste it for any longer than I had to, LOL







I don't know how to best describe the taste...I guess a lot of it depends on what you mix it with. It's real salty, and sort of soapy tasting too. Add a hint of ginger (my Fleet was ginger flavored), and you've about got it, LOL







Not really good stuff, but at least it's not a lot!!I still say that Fleet was WAY better than Golytely. Golytely was an entire GALLON of nastiness







!! I got about 3/4 of the way through it, and then threw up. Had to THEN take Fleet in the evening, and do an enema the next morning. (Wish they'd have started me on Fleet to begin with!!) So, as bad as Fleet is, I'll take it ANYDAY over Golytely!! I think I read online that with Golytely, it's something like 16 8-ounce glasses you have to drink. And you have to drink 1 every 15 minutes. NOT FUN!! The solution to all this would be for them just to hurry up with the PILLS already







!!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

I had to drink my cup of fleets all by its self. My husband kept telling me to gulp it and i kept telling him that if I gulped it, I would most surely throw up. Oh GOd, it was really awful. I had to drink two of those, the second in the middle of the night after I couldnt have any liquids and was so thirsty. LOL (I can laugh about it *now*), when they brought the second one in, I thought it was a nice little cup of ice water. I was thinking "how thoughtful, she knows I am soooo thirsty". As soon as she left the room, I started crying. It wasnt mixed with anything, and I had nothing to chase it down with. The biggest problem for me is that it made me really sick to my stomach, and I just cant handle neausea. OK, I have to stop talking or even thinking about it, I'm going to throw up, lol.







, Marriah


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Next time try plugging your nose with cotton. If you can't smell it it is hard to taste. Then rinse your mouth with soda, mouth wash or suck on a lemon. Then remove the cotton.This worked for me!


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep Phosphsblech is nasty -- there is no two ways about it!


----------

